# My HP Mini won't wake up



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I've unsuccessfully scoured the internet for a solution so this is my last effort.

When I try to power on my HP Mini only the power light and wireless light turn on. I can hear the fan. Same result with battery fully charged, barely charged or when battery removed and plugged in. It's like it's in sleep mode and will not wake up. I've tried the sleep button, control-alt-delete, holding the power button and other options. It's just totally unresponsive. This happened without warning.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

take out the power cord, remove the battery. Try to start it up.

Also, are the LEDs blinking? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=d&cc=dk&docname=c01443366


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Are you sure the screen just may not be coming on? Do you have a VGA cable you can plug in, and hook to a regular computer monitor? If not, maybe start it up, let it sit for a while, then hit the Function/Brightness + buttons on the keyboard.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The LED's aren't blinking. Removing the battery, power cord and all that does nothing. It's as if it's bricked. Other than the LED's being lit.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The cap lock button is unresponsive and I have tried everything as far as making the monitor light up. I've been messing with it off an on for over a week. I am strongly considering just throwing it in the trash.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The button for the wireless doesn't do a thing either. The only thing that changes is the little button above the mouse pad deal.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Isnt it under warranty? Mail it back to HP and have them fix it. I went through two of those atom powered mini's because they worked great size wise for a GPS unit in my work truck, but they just are not made good enough to handle being used much. After the second one (in my case it was the keyboard that went out both times), I gave up on them and just bought a GPS. I miss the logging, and location time-stamping the computer version provided, but it was just to expensive to keep replacing the netbook.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

It's out of warranty. I think I am just going to junk it. I am getting a new Dell laptop in a few weeks so this is no big deal.

Thanks for the help, though! I really do appreciate the efforts.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, I just bought a HP Elitebook with a I5 processor. It is by far the fastest laptop I have ever used. Its made for business tho, so its built like a tank, and had all sorts of anti-theft features like fingerprint scan, face recognition and crap. That stuff caused Pandora to skip, so I just deleted all that crap. Got lots faster


----------

